# I finally Figured What I Want Collect!



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

So I have been trying to figure something I could collect. Yea I like my bunny stuff but not really that fun to collect. Also not easy or cheap. My books and so on. But I wanted something I could really collect. 

So I chose these(Not sure why I didn't think about it before.)....

Schleich 


The World of Elves

I do have fairy stuff but random stuff. Also movies and tv series that are comic related.

What I already have.




























































































Also maybe these...

Papo


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 13, 2008)

I love the elves - they are so cute!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

I have never heard of them but the bunnies are so cute! And that first horse is very pretty. That sounds like a great hobby!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

I adore them! :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a Boar goat Schleich :biggrin2:. I love these, but they are expensive from the last time I saw them in Target .


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2008)

This is what I collect
















I like the first horse JadeIcing - its really pretty xx


----------



## Leaf (Jul 13, 2008)

I collect turtle/tortoise items - certian books, old postcards and photographs (odd, I know) rocks, stones - bird nests and driftwood.

:embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

You should see some of my other stuff. Most of it is I see it pick it up type of collecting. This is something I want to actually pick one up every so often.

Amy I got the horse on clearence at work.


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 13, 2008)

I collect fairies... I have 5 windchymes and 5 figures so far.... the ones I like are kind of hard to find around here. I don't want the ones that are to childish


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You should see some of my other stuff. Most of it is I see it pick it up type of collecting. This is something I want to actually pick one up every so often.
> 
> Amy I got the horse on clearence at work.



I think they have a bunch of those on clearance at our local feed store...


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 14, 2008)

I have some Schleich too.  Here's pics of mine:

Horses





Foals





Rabbits (I too have the English spot, but he seems to have wandered off at the moment)






And these aren't Schleich, but I thought they were cute:

Breyer kitties





A tumblebunny figurine that I got from Value Village, back when I had Raph. For some reason it reminded me of him...happy-go-lucky





And lastly, these little guys came from e-bay. Soon as I saw them I thought of Yofi and Anna, as they love cuddling with one another like this (oops, edited to say, they didn't come from e-bay...that was another bunny figurine. These two came from Value Village as well)


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 14, 2008)

Emily loves these! i really like this one!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, and check out the Tinker stallion on the schleich website; he's gorgeous. 

*Off-topic question: How'd you guys change the links you inserted to a word? I can't find a tab that will do it....and if I've done it before, I've forgotten how to now. 


LOL!! Edited again to add...they have teeny little Schleich rabbit hutches on the site too! Dang, I think I'm addicted now.


----------



## purplepeacock (Jul 14, 2008)

wow....i can honestly say i never had to say to myself "i want to start a collection.....what should i collect?"........lol.....but that's because i collect EVERYTHING. i'm usually asking myself what collection to give up and i just can't do it. but i remember even as a kid always collecting stuff....rock collection....stamps....the best was a leaf collection i started until the leaves i collected got bugs and then we had all the bugs in the house....yeah my ma threw out that collection...lol....well good luck to ya on your collection.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 15, 2008)

So I went and bought...

Gimmie Piggy











Husky Male











HuskeyFemale











Husky Puppies
















Family shot


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the Schleich pigs in the pink Yorkshire's and the black and white Hamp's..


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never seen these things before, are they plastic? They look like a bunch of farm animal toys I had when I was little, cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 15, 2008)

Yup hand painted plastic. Mind ya you throw one at someone it will hurt.

Basset I need 3 of your horses and the cats. :biggrin2lease send them my way.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2008)

Ebay Seller

I am looking at seller has alot that I want. Price not bad. So now the two bunnies I really want but can't find I may get from there. Also a few other older ones I like. Like the rat.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have a tractor supply there? they sell all of them. Target has some of them also.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2008)

Zin made me find one. There is one a few exits before my mom. Like 1 0or 2 before her.

Yup we sell them. I was looking today.


----------



## swanlake (Jul 17, 2008)

i collect fans. i got this really cool one in san antonio, it is spanishish. i got one in japan too, actually two of them. i have a chinese looking one that someone my mom knows painted. my sister is getting me one from france also.

those things are way cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

I am going nuts. I look online for them non stop!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 19, 2008)

eeewwwwwww...you guys are such bad influences...:X

Lookit what I bought the other day, after posting here --

A Schleich Tennessee Walking horse














and a Schleich Tinker stallion











I was walking past Mrs. Tiggywinkles and just had to go in and see what they had.  Now all I need to get is a Tinker foal, a couple of goats, some dogs, a Lippizaner stallion, a pinto stallion, a Przewalski's horse (dang, missed seeing a real one at the TO zoo! he wasn't outside), a Halflinger, some accessories, and some wildlife, and sea creatures....:biggrin2:

(Oh, and I found my English spot...he was at my work, sitting under my computer monitor)

And I say we should all write to Schleich and ask them to make more rabbit breeds (an English lop Schleich would be _awesome_) 

JadeIcing, if I sends you my 3 horses and cats, can you send me a real live pony in return? I'll fit him in my house somehow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2008)

*All I have to say is... hahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha. *

*Hubby said real horse is not cheap. So no deal.*

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> eeewwwwhttp://www...you guys are such bad influences...:X
> 
> Lookit what I bought the other day, after posting here --
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are so cute! I especially love that stallion. I might have to start collecting these, too! They sell them at Fred Meyer, where I work. I keep forgetting to go look at them after I get off work, but several people who have come through my line have bought some. Maybe I could buy one every week as a reward for sticking to my healthy eating plan... Kind of like little kids getting a sticker on the chart for being good :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 19, 2008)

Look at what I just ordered via Amazon 







I also ordered the Camargue mare and a Hafling horse...can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going to SCREAM!! I want to but not sure.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

So I am going to be concentrating on the Dalmation family next. The Sun Elfs, and the Tinker Stallion, tinkerfoal and the hanoverian Foal.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

This ebay store has some amazing deals! LINKY


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 21, 2008)

Schleich models are awesome! My feed store has some and they have like a dressage arena for the horses, trailers, trucks, etc. They're so cool. I love all the animals, especially the rabbits! 

I collect rocks. lol. 

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 22, 2008)

My camera isn't working right now so no pictures, but I got my first two Schleich animals today! I got two horses. The Pinto Stallion:

http://www.healthstones.com/farm_life_store/schleich_toy_horses_models/schleich_pinto_stallion_toy_horse/schleich_pinto_stallion_toy_horse.html

and the Lipizzaner Foal:

http://www.healthstones.com/farm_life_store/schleich_toy_horses_models/schleich_pinto_stallion_toy_horse/schleich_pinto_stallion_toy_horse.html

They're so cute! I was just going to get one this week, but I especially loved these two. My justification is that it isn't a collection with only one  The stallion is so pretty and the foal just looks so energetic and sweet. My store had a lot of horses, only one dog, and some wild animals, but no rabbits. Next week I'm probably going to get another horse (maybe the Andalusian stallion or Tinker stallion) because for some reason I'm drawn to them the most, even though there were 5 different elephants to pick from and I love elephants and accidentally started to collect other elephant things!

Does anyone know if any of the animals are really rare? I googled the Schleich horses and some of them are so beautiful.


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 22, 2008)

My BF's daughter love Schleich, she's big into horses and she'll spend all of her time looking at the animals whenever we go to TSC.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2008)

I gots me some more! 

Now thing is that I got them because I was in out of the way. Fewpeople are buying me some. Sohubby said I could return them and get differentones if they get any of them.:biggrin2:Whenyou see what I got you will understand.

The WHOLE Dalmation Family






Tinker STALLION! 
















Tinker Foal
















Family Shot


----------



## MissBinky (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ali, just a note, if ever there are some you like but aren't sure of the paint job, you can take a chance and wait til the year after. They often modify the way they are painted. The lions are an example. I worked with the company and I'd spend hours placing them all according to type, geographical location, etc. I was a maniac with those things. Lol. As for care, make sure you don't forget them in the car or something during winter because they will snap easily, especially at the legs.


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 25, 2008)

I love these! My brother collected all the warroir ones and I have tons of animal ones. They are so neat and not to metion high quailty!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2008)

Pinto Stallion is one I noticed. We had 4 lined up and you could see the difference. One even had little smileys and crosses on it. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So I am going to be concentrating on the Dalmation family next. The Sun Elfs, and the Tinker Stallion, tinkerfoal and the hanoverian Foal.



Ok so last time I missed the Hare and the Rabbit. I still need the *13277* *Hanoverian Foal*. The sun elfs are more of a want but not sure will happen. I also have some that I have to get first to complete certain sets. 

These our ones I want to get... *13283 Sheep standing, 13266 Ram, 13284 Lamb lying,14192 Chimpanzee Cub, 14191 Chimpanzee female*,16343 German Shepherd Puppy, 16333 German Shepherd, standing, 16375 German Shepherd female, 13603 Lipizzaner Mare, 13293 Lipizzaner Stallion, and 13294 Lipizzaner Foal, 13616 Pinto stallion, 13297 Shetland Pony, 13608 Shetland Foal, and 13278 Falabella.

The ones in bold I need to complete certain ones.:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 2, 2008)

Alicia, did you get anymore animals? I got three more tonight! I was only going to get one, but they had several new ones and I didn't feel like resisting. I got the baby panda:

http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schlei...ews&do=news&von=48&code=1103793917161&okat=88

Mine has brown eyes though! I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for the blue eyed one too :biggrin2: He's so cute!

I also got the polar bear cub, he is REALLY adorable and has a cute, cheeky expression on his face. This picture doesn't show how cute he is:

http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schlei...ews&do=news&von=48&code=1103793917299&okat=88

And I got the wild rabbit:

http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schlei...et&wo=news&do=news&code=1103793919181&okat=92

Mine doesn't have as much white on him. He has a rather amused expression on his face. 

Am I crazy for imagining that the little plastic animals have facial expressions? They also all have genders, my stallion and the three I got today are all boys and the foal I got a couple weeks ago is a girl. Can I call it a collection now that I have five? inkbouce:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alicia, did you get anymore animals?





> Nope I hopefully will soon.





> And I got the wild rabbit:
> 
> http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schleich/shop/index.php?partner=standard&lang=2&startnode=1&mod=det&wo=news&do=news&code=1103793919181&okat=92





> No fair! I can not find that one and I have checked 4 stores!





> Mine doesn't have as much white on him. He has a rather amused expression on his face.
> 
> Am I crazy for imagining that the little plastic animals have facial expressions? They also all have genders, my stallion and the three I got today are all boys and the foal I got a couple weeks ago is a girl.





> Yes you can but we already knew that.





> Can I call it a collection now that I have five? inkbouce:





> Yes you can.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 2, 2008)

Last night I went to get my hair cut, and on a whim walked into ToysRUS (I never go to that store, have no idea why I did!). And guess what? Yep...they had a big display of Schleich. Sooooo.....

I took a photo of all of my current collection together, but they don't photograph well with my camera as a group. So here's mine, as of today (two of the kitties are Breyer tho, and one bunny is awol...still visiting my cubicle at work):

Da bunnays (sans an english spot)






Kitties





Foals





Camarague mare and Haflinger pony





Andalusian (he has a huge scrape...got him a long time ago)





Rearing mustang





Shepherd





Hanovarian





Tinker family





And one of my favorites, the Tennessee Walker







Must admit I wasn't impressed with the girl at the cash in ToysRUS. I was purchasing four different Schleichs, and when I asked her if they had some tissue to wrap each one in so they wouldn't get banged up, she shook her head, sighed, and then proceeded to toss each one into the bag as she rung them in. Didn't place them..._tossed_ them in. :X Ah well, they seem no worse for wear.

If I add any more to the collection I promise to only post pics of them from now on, and not my whole danged party...:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 3, 2008)

Bassetluv, sorry to hear the cashier at Toys R Us was rude! I'm a cashier, so it annoys me when I hear about other cashiers being rude for no reason. I would have happily wrapped your little guys up individually :biggrin2:

I got another today! I got the little Shire foal. She's so cute! 

http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schlei...ws&do=news&von=12&code=1103793925953&okat=161

I also realized that while I carefully looked over the paint job on the little panda, I didn't check to see if it stands well. One of the feet must be weird because it wobbles a lot! I might exchange it for a different one....

For next time, I have my eye set on the Andalusian stallion. The horses are so beautiful. It seems like the prettiest ones aren't offered at my store though!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep Snowy, I used to be a cashier too (once upon a very long time ago ). I've seen, and worked with, those ranging from nasty and rude to the absolute sweetest people in the world. And having been on both sides of the register, I know it's often not the easiest job...sometimes the customers can be very exasperating, rude, and even cruel. LOL...I once had a guy get mad at me - when I was working cash - because the free item he received (a scratch and win promo) wasn't what he wanted. So he cursed up a storm, calling me every name in the book, and then crumpled up the coupon and hurled it at me, catching me in the eye. The girl I ran into at ToysRUS just seemed to be bored with her job, or having an off night. 

The shire foal is beautiful, isn't he? So is the stallion...I almost bought the stallion the other night, but there was only one there and he was all dinged up. And the little orange kitty I bought was a bit wobbly when I brought him home (forgot to check in the store to see if he stood well), but I played with his leg and he now seems okay. I don't know if this would apply to Schleich's, as they might be made from a different material, but with Breyer horses you can heat their legs with a hair dryer and manipulate it back into place if one has warped a bit...I found instructions on how to do it on a website. Not that I've tried it, but it seems like it might work. I guess it's something you could try if you didn't have the option of returning the panda.

I too love the Andalusian; it was actually one of the first Schleich's I bought as it impressed me the most. And I even bought it with that big mark on his flank, because it was the only one they had. I'll probably replace him at some point though, with another that doesn't have any scrapes.

And I bought one more set last night when I went back to the store for some paints (am going to attempt to restore an old Breyer with a new paint job...I can just imagine what he'll wind up looking like ). Here's the newest two:










These will probably be my last two for a while; even though their cost is low, it adds up when buying many at once! :biggrin2:

(btw, there's a seller on ebay who has all sorts of Schleich for sale, btw, if you are ever looking for ones you can't find in your area. I believe they are all new. She also sells Breyers and Safari animals (something else I'd like to collect some day, when I have more room). If you want the link to her sales I can send it to you. )


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the dotty horses! I forget, which ones are they? I really hope I can find them here inkbouce: Do you know if Schleich retires some of it's figures? There are some I've seen pictures of that aren't present on the Schleich web site.

How do you guys display your little animals? My boyfriend's mom gave me a little display cabinet she got at a garage sale, it's wooden with glass doors and is pretty nice. So far, all of my Schleich figurines fit in with it, and so do my many little elephants and other small figurines. I think pretty soon it's going to be full though!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

I am considering startinga thread that we post the ones we have, the ones we want to get and so on. Kind of like a blog for those of us(Iguessus three)who are active in collecting them.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 4, 2008)

> I love the dotty horses! I forget, which ones are they?



This particular breed is the Knabstrupper - mare and foal (I had to look it up after I bought them to remind myself of the breed name, as I couldn't remember it either ). If you want to identify some of them, here's a link to a site that names many of the Schleich models:

http://www.healthstones.com/farm_li...horses_models/schleich_toy_horses_models.html

I don't know if they've ever retired any of the horses. I do believe some of the other animals Schleich has created have been retired (a Holstein calf was one)...but someone more knowledgeable would better answer your question. 

JadeIcing, I like your idea about dedicating a thread to this!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> JadeIcing, I like your idea about dedicating a thread to this!



OK!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

Schleich Collectors 

There it is!


----------

